# Carbon



## stc101 (Dec 6, 2003)

I have one of those penguin dual bio-wheel filters,,, 330 I think. Anyways I put some carbon in the media baskets and my water loooks wonderful. Crystal Clear.
How long should I leave the carbon in? I see a few posts about taking it out after a few days... Should I then throw it away or can it be re-used?
thx.

Steve.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I think carbon is good for about a month.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

i change mine once a month ....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> i change mine once a month ....


 concur


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

One month is the standard. Carbon isn't nessasary in an established tank unless you are removeing meds, or have an emergancy water problem. The reason for this is that when the carbon is used up it will start to leach out the toxins it had previosly captured, effectively poisening your tank twice over.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I don't use carbon but I've heard from quite a few articles that it lasts 4-5 days on average and the Black Diamond brand lasts 2 weeks. Never heard of any lasting longer than 2 weeks but I don't look too hard because I haven't used it in years.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont use carbon im my tanks but I do have some if I need it to remove meds.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I dont use carbon im my tanks but I do have some if I need it to remove meds.


 Same here...

Carbon looses its adsorbtive characteristics after 3-4 weeks, so if you use it to remove tanins, smell or medication, replace it after that period of time.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > I dont use carbon im my tanks but I do have some if I need it to remove meds.
> ...


 Well said!


----------



## darkling (Dec 30, 2003)

I change mine every 3 weeks.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> The reason for this is that when the carbon is used up it will start to leach out the toxins it had previosly captured, effectively poisening your tank twice over.


 Since carbon aDsorbs toxins through a chemical bond, it's not likely that it will release the toxins back in your water even if it's filled to capacity. The only way to selectively de-adsorb toxins is through exposing them to extreme pH conditions that are not present in an aquarium (or else you will have dead fish).

Only bad thing about leaving carbon in longer than needed is that it no longer works in the manner that it was intended for (chemical filtration). The life of the carbon depends on the quality of the carbon, type of carbon, and how dirty your water was in the first place.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Its gd 4a month m8!!


----------

